# pics



## ms32462 (Jan 5, 2013)

tell me what u see and how im doing just by pics if u have any suggestions


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi...
First... back up and use the zoom feature on the camera. It lets the camera see what it's trying to focus on.
second and most important... What are you doing?
Good explanations of what you started with and what we're looking at are always great for letting others take an educated guess at what's what.
To me, looks like you might be ?... I donno... I can't even guess as to what you are disolving, or trying to. 

BS.
Sometimes a picture does NOT say a thousand words...


----------



## freechemist (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi ms32462,

What I see most accurately from your picture-series are a few nicely aged and dried autumn leaves (nearly sharp enough) under what seems to be a wooden benchtop. Thus, my suggestions:

1.) Please give a short explanation of what you did / the pictures should illustrate.
2.) Take a new series of pictures, - and now, much sharper, - and repost them, using e.g. kadrivers pictures as a benchmark to orient yourself upon.

Regards, freechemist


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 5, 2013)

I like this. Its like a guessing game.

OK my guess is; Your processing monolithic capacitors. And you would like input about the test swab coloration.

Did I win? :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like catalytic converter beads.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 5, 2013)

I see unfinished glass of beer, coffee with some granules in there and you just cleaned your ears. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 6, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> I see unfinished glass of beer, coffee with some granules in there and you just cleaned your ears. :mrgreen:



I must be a little sicker in the head Pat, because I saw some pretty narsty urine samples. He should go to the Docs :shock:


----------



## freechemist (Jan 6, 2013)

In my much less decent view, than patnor1011's, I see a finished glass of beer, already being gone the way of it's natural human metabolism.


----------



## NoIdea (Jan 6, 2013)

freechemist said:


> In my much less decent view, than patnor1011's, I see a finished glass of beer, already being gone the way of it's natural human metabolism.



looking at the colour, i would say a whole lotta beer and its the day after, at least its clear :lol:


----------

